# GNC 100% whey protien powder



## JoeR. (Apr 1, 2004)

The GNC brand is cheap now, begining of month discount on a already discounted item.  6lb tub for something like $22.  Just wondering who actually makes it, since I understand GNC actually ownes a lot of the nutrion companies.


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 1, 2004)

actually GNC subcontracts Optimum Nutrition to make their protein, so its good quality. But 6lbs for 22$, damn, thats a definete steal.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, even if you dont like GNC, you cant really beat that deal.


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 1, 2004)

I never said anything about not liking GNC, I guess yall dont for some reason.  Has anyone used this protien, how was it?  Taste good?  Digest good?  Mix well?

Does anyone know how much glutamine is added in? Also how is the general consenues about it?


----------



## Jezziah (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is alink to GNC whey protein

Personally I've grown to dislike GNC products (mainly because of price), their selection, and their sales tactics.  That being said once in a while you can find a good deal.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

We dont like GNC because they cost about 3 times as much as buying online.


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 1, 2004)

Are any of these Glutamine, in a dif form or something. It says it adds Glutamine but I cant find how much

Alanine 1550 mg 
Arginine 500 mg 
Aspartate 2300 mg 
Cystine 310 mg 
Glutamate 3290 mg 
Glycine 700 mg 
Histidine 360 mg 
Isoleucine 1240 mg 
Leucine 2300 mg 
Lysine 1770 mg 
Methionine 350 mg 
Phenylalanine 580 mg 
Proline 1380 mg 
Serine 1380 mg 
Threonine 1380 mg 
Tryptophan 40 mg 
Tyrosine 450 mg 
Valine 1330 mg


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Glutamate seems close... But used for flavoring I think.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 1, 2004)

Those are all aminos.  I would say Glutamate could be the glutamine added, but honestly I dont know much about GNC.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

It says its an amino.... But used for flavoring? http://www.glutamate.org/media/glutamate.htm


----------



## Jezziah (Apr 1, 2004)

everything you wanted to know about glutamate but were afraid to ask....
http://www.glutamate.org/media/glutamate.htm


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jezziah *_
> everything you wanted to know about glutamate but were afraid to ask....
> http://www.glutamate.org/media/glutamate.htm


Too late.


----------



## Jezziah (Apr 1, 2004)

As far as actual glutamine content maybe they don't specify for a reason  

Like the amount of glutamine is so minimal   that its ineffective?  I don't know anything for sure this is pure speculation


----------



## Jezziah (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Too late.



Curses!...


----------



## phreakypat (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeR. *_
> The GNC brand is cheap now, begining of month discount on a already discounted item.  6lb tub for something like $22.






 $22.00!  
I paid twice as much for mine.  When does this sale end?


----------



## instant (Apr 3, 2004)

Are you sure about this sale being all gnc's? If so I'm gonna go grab some.  I have used 100% before it has been awhile but I know I liked it.  I use ON 100% for the price reasons and I buy it from Mike at bulknutrition.com


----------



## GAmuscle26 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by instant *_
> Are you sure about this sale being all gnc's? If so I'm gonna go grab some.  I have used 100% before it has been awhile but I know I liked it.  I use ON 100% for the price reasons and I buy it from Mike at bulknutrition.com



Well, I went the GNC and the only sale they had on %100 Whey was one for $33.59, which down from $41. If you have a gold card, it's roughly $25.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

We just use Craig's discount.  Comes out to be about $25 for 6lbs.  It tastes the same as ON.


----------

